# Sacramento @ Houston Game Thread (4/4)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*@*









*Sacramento Kings (52-23) @ Houston Rockets (42-32)
Toyota Center, Sunday April 4, 2004
10:00am PT, ABC *

*Probable Starters*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

The Kings have won all 3 games against the Rockets this year:

11/28 - Sacramento 103, Houston 74 

1/28 - Sacramento 99, Houston 94 

3/21 - Sacramento 100, Houston 95


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

Should be a good game, I am sure Houston does not want to get sweped. Also, Houston plays some of the best defense in the L. This game will also show if the Kings are serious about what they said after the Dallas game.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I think we can win this one, provided RA cracked some heads after the Dallas game. Divac just plays Yao too well for us not to win.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Kings 121-101 Rockets

CWebb 28pts 18rbs 9blks 12asts 3stls :whoknows:


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Kings 98 - 91 Rockets

Peja: 30 pts
Webb: 22 pts, 14 Reb, 6 dimes
Bibby: 23 pts


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Anyone know if Miller is playing tommorrow? And, Vlade always does a good job on Yao, so i predict a Kings win

Kings-101
Rockets-96


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Anyone know if Miller is playing tommorrow?


I think he was supposed to practice today...haven't heard anything else today.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Just said on the news that he is a game-time decision for tomorrow


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

Youre gonna see a lot of Mo Taylor going one on one against Webber because everyone knows he's not right.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I will be at the game tomorrow, hope it's an exciting one and the Rockets don't let the Kings pull away late in the game.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Franchise</b>!
> I will be at the game tomorrow, hope it's an exciting one and the Rockets don't let the Kings pull away late in the game.


have a good time man and maybe take some pics.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Houston needs to win, but it'll take big games from Yao and Francis and a great defensive effort to pull this one off. But I'll predict a Houston win nevertheless  
Rockets 95 Kings 91


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Halftime:

Kings 46
Rockets 53

Christie: 12 pts
Peja: 9 pts, 5 Reb, 3 dimes
Webber: 7 pts, 5 Reb, 4 dimes


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

no way kings will win, only way they can is if someone on the rockets starting line will gets hurt


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Houston is literally turning the ball over every other possession.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

Final:

Kings 99
Rockets 94

Peja: 28 pts, 11 Reb, 3 dimes
Webber: 19 pts, 8 Reb, 6 dimes
Christie: 17 pts, 4 Reb, 6 dimes


Big win for the Kings, but still played fairly poor, but at least it's a win. Rockets could have very easily won as they had wide open shots all over the floor, they just couldn't hit when it counted.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>h8breed</b>!
> no way kings will win, only way they can is if someone on the rockets starting line will gets hurt


Well we won so you can never say never.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Houston is literally turning the ball over every other possession.


It's the *Kings' Defense* YO


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacTown16</b>!
> 
> Big win for the Kings, but still played fairly poor, *but at least it's a win.* Rockets could have very easily won as they had wide open shots all over the floor, they just couldn't hit when it counted.


Thats right and hopefully that winning thing will continue and we can win our next 6 games and keep the lead in the west.


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Well we won so you can never say never.


actually kelvin cato is injured haha so i guess im right for now 

but good u guys won i ******* hate rockets almost more than kings

*No Masking - Peja Vu*


----------



## h8breed (Jun 25, 2003)

and some damn rockets fans keep talking smack down here


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

out with it people. what's the webber like? get it?


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Finally Peja stepped up (especially in the 3rd quarter).

Not the best game game of the season but there were some encouraging things.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Pictures from the game*


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

We are a half game up on the Lakers now because they lost to San Antonio , but it will basically come down to the game next weekend between the two teams.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Toyota Center got pretty louod today. I was in the nosebleed section so I didn't bother taking a camera. How Francis missed that layup at the end no ones really knows. But you just knew it was a mistake when he started to run with the ball. He's almost always looking for a foul when he runs down the court in transition. 

Rockets threw the game away though, way to many turnovers in crucial points.


----------



## KTLuvsMikeBibby (Jul 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> 
> 
> Thats right and hopefully that winning thing will continue and we can win our next 6 games and keep the lead in the west.


How can u be a Lakers and a Kings fan? That's weird. I'm a Spurs fan as well as a Kings fan, but that's probably because they haven't ever played against them in the playoffs.


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

I think you are mistaken KTBibby, I don't think DaUnbreakableKing is a lakers fan at all.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Hes not, his family and friends are...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Great game for DC, Brad said in an interview that he wanted to play today, so that should mean hell be playing next game... FINALLY, out of the Texas triangle... 1/2 up on the Lakers, its so great when the Kings win and the Lakers lose on the same day... Who woulda thunk that we could have won with such an AWFUL game from Bibby  Great game by C-Webb, hes looking great, he was running, he doesnt have the explosiveness yet but he wasnt trotting up and down the floor, he was really running... I cant believe the Kings withstood that AWFUL field goal drought. And btw, its not Webbers fault Peja isnt shooting, Peja needs to demand the ball more... :yes: Great game, we needed it, we got it, BRING ON NEW ORLEANS BABY


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

OT - was I the only one who didn't realize the Anthony Peeler is first in the league in 3 point field goal percentage?

http://www.nba.com/statistics/default_regular_season_leaders/LeagueLeadersFG3PQuery.html

Impressive.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*SacBee articles...*

Lone victory means a lot: After two losses, the Kings complete their Texas Triangle trip by defeating Houston 



> "This was a huge win for us," Kings coach Rick Adelman said. "Words cannot even express how big this was. We've been struggling, we have the injuries, and we're playing on the road. We needed a win to jump-start the rest of our season. Now, we've got to try and build on this."


Kings notes: Webber appreciates Songaila's approach


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

God Webber is tight...


----------

